# We have 4 players who shouldn't be in the NBA...



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Clarence Weatherspoon
Moochie Norris
Vin Baker
Charlie Ward (considering the PG class of 05... yeah)

The silver lining? They'll all be expiring contracts next year.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

You could spend that money to sign Manu, Ben and Jaric.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Vin Baker is the worst one, he is to old, slow and too fat


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Gin Baker is still in the league? Wow.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Manu's a free agent next year? That'd be awesome but it seems like there's no way he'd leave San Antonio.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

I know I wouldn't leave SA a former championship team, to join a in team that isn't doing that good.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The Spurs already locked up Ginobili with a $50 million extension...

I don't think we'll wait until the 2006 offseason to go after FA's, Dawson will probably see what he can get with these expiring contracts next year.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> Gin Baker is still in the league? Wow.


 :laugh:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> Gin Baker is still in the league? Wow.


i don't think he is able to survive even in Chinese basketball league now.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> i don't think he is able to survive even in Chinese basketball league now.


Any player in the NBA would do very well in the Chinese basketball league.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Everytime I see the title of this thread I laugh lol.


----------



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

And the sad thing, is they are part of the depth of the Rockets that the team might have to count on in the playoffs.

You better hope that Yao and Howard stay out of foul trouble, otherwise it could be the Baker/Spoon tandem that has to be the front line of the Rockets and stop penetration.

Dear Lord!!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Charlie Ward certainly doesn't belong in the NBA. I remember actually getting excited when he joined the Spurs last year, only to find out he has the foot speed of Rasho Nesterovic.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Vin Bakers still alive? :angel:


----------

